# Bored with a kit?



## Trebor (Oct 17, 2013)

hey fellas. feel free to move this to an appropriate section. I wasn't sure where to put this.

Have you guys ever felt bored with a kit, you wanted to put it away for a while and focus on another kit? cos that's how I feel with the Piper Cherokee I"m working on right now. I'm thinking I wanna put it away for a while and possibly start on my Pan Am 747 and 707, possibly the Boeing 314 Clipper.

EDIT: now, since I've started modeling, I've always made it a point to finish whatever kit I start and work on nothing else. but lately, I've just not been feeling like that. I've been wanting to work on other kits as well. I've been wanting to whittle down my collection of kits without selling them or giving them away.


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 17, 2013)

I’m pretty sure this has happened to every modeler. I took me 20 years to finish a model my kids gave me once!
I’ve got at least three on the shelve that I have started and plan to complete some day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2013)

Sure do. I also have the issue with books, playing music and wives.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 17, 2013)

We've been discussing this very subject in another thread http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/how-many-unfinished-kits-do-you-have-38673.html


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 17, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings friend;

Every time my brother comes over to visit he goes to the model room, and looks at the models
that I have started, and unfortunately not completed. I think he may be a spy, and looking for
model parts ................. 


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2013)

Kinda get to that point with almost every build. Usually end up slowing down but sticking with it rather than going elsewhere.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2013)

ALL...THE...TIME


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, my F.2b....................... them GD strings!!!!!!! it'll be Years before I go back to it!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 18, 2013)

Drill a few holes, then a few more....
Place some wires... It's easy....
Booze helps.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 19, 2013)

Booze, I am afraid Did Not help Paul............... it's still there glaring at me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Magic mushrooms?


----------

